# That's not perfect....to an FA!



## Tad (Apr 15, 2014)

This article presented the results of some online survey that asked men and women to offer the ideal body pieces from various celebrities to make the perfect man and women. <--if this sentence makes no sense, just go read the article, it isn't that complicated.

https://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/shine-on/composite-shows-perfect-man-woman-look-193716664.html

As an FA -- of both genders, even if I'm predominantly straight -- all I can do is shake my head and wonder "Really? REALLY????? :doh: " Of course, none of the celebrity body parts on offer were likely anything but thin or muscular, and the latter only for the men (well, other than the hair, which I'm sure was only full).

I don't know, maybe they resonate more, on one gender or the other, for some others, not everyone is as universal in fat preference as I am.

I guess what I'm saying is, I'm curious about your reactions.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 15, 2014)

Tad said:


> This article presented the results of some online survey that asked men and women to offer the ideal body pieces from various celebrities to make the perfect man and women.



I think they did a terrific job. The stitches didn't even show!


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 15, 2014)

I saw this and thought the same thing. It is interesting though that females seem to prefer slimmer men and women whilst men prefer bulkier shapes (curvier for the women and more muscular for the men).


----------



## lille (Apr 17, 2014)

Something about reducing people to individual body parts is really really creepy to me.


----------



## Missamanda (Apr 17, 2014)

lille said:


> Something about reducing people to individual body parts is really really creepy to me.



I concur. 
Gives an Ed Gein skin suit kind of vibe. Throw on a belt of nipples and she's ready to go.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 18, 2014)

That's very uncanny valley.


----------

